# 2 Creeds



## Chad (Apr 15, 2013)

Wanted to check zero on the two 6.5 Creedmoors and run them over the MagnetoSpeed. Both were shot with the Hornady 140gr AMAX.







I shot them for accuracy first, both had clean barrels. Rem700 has a Krieger 26" barrel and the Savage is stock 20"

Cold bore is on the center orange followed by a three shot group to the right.

Rem700 custom, top group, stock Savage light weight hunter on the bottom:






Muzzle velocity for five shots from each was:

2862fps for the Kreiger 26" and 2770 for the Savage 20".

Adjusted the windage on the Savage .2 left and will reshoot it.


----------



## Chad (Apr 17, 2013)

Gave both rifles a good cleaning, ammo is the same 140AMAX.

Savage was shot from the pack w/ rear bag, scope is a 1.8-10x @ 10x.

Cold bore on the top left followed by a three shot group on the top right. Let it cool(was shooting the Rem700) then shot the bottom row. Left side was using the Latigo sling prone and right was sling kneeling:







Custom Rem700 was shot off of bipods for CB(top left) and three shot group(top right). 
Bottom row was shot w/ RC1 sling, prone on the left.....heavy crosswind picked up on the kneeling and was moving my body enough I stopped shooting at the one shot.







Moved down to the steel range and shot both at 550yds. The Rem700 has a 5-25x, set at 20x for today, and exposed turrets to dial. The Savage has turret caps.

Bottom group was shot holding off 1mrad left for wind and 3mrad high for elevation. The top group was shot with the Rem700 w/ 3mrad up dialed and .9mrad left dialed. 







Savage printed better than normal, group is about 1.5" and the Rem700 grouped worse than normal at about 5".


----------

